# Treatment of rape victims



## worldslaziestbusker (Jan 20, 2013)

I would like to know how safe Australian society is in terms of rape. What is the relative likelihood that a woman will be raped in Australia compared to the USA, the UK and New Zealand. 
Regards
Matt


----------



## strokeheard (Jan 18, 2013)

worldslaziestbusker said:


> I would like to know how safe Australian society is in terms of rape. What is the relative likelihood that a woman will be raped in Australia compared to the USA, the UK and New Zealand.
> Regards
> Matt


That is very serious question needed to be asked from Govt


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep I agree I think it's dangerous for laymen to start throwing terms and statistics around that may not have been officially confirmed. Contact the government about this.


----------



## futurestic (Jan 26, 2013)

Do you know that Melbourne is one of the most safest and most popular city to live it? And also Sydney, Brisbane and other states really have a very low rate of crimes. So I think its one of the safest country from Rape. 
thanks


----------

